# Weight at 16 weeks



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

My puppy turned 16 weeks today! he weighed in at 4.3 lbs. we feed him a cup of kibble, split into 3 meals, plus treats everyday, but he's a very active dog (walks between 2-3.5 miles and runs around plenty at home). Anyways, my vet said that while he's healthy, he's more "maltese" sized than havanese and that he should be almost double his weight by this point. I thought a lot of havs end up around 10 lbs and even a bit under sometimes, so I was a bit surprised. I feel like I'm being presumptuous but I think his vet might be wrong in saying that he should be double his size by now. by the 16 weeks x2 formula he'll end up at 8.5 lbs which is under average, but not unhealthy i don't think. His breeder said his parents are 10 and 12 lbs, and were late growers so I'm not too worried. I'm just a bit confused

How much did your havs weigh at 16 weeks. Did they end up doubling their weights exactly or did they tend to be over or under?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is about the same weight Molly was at 16 weeks. I thought she would be about 8 lbs.or so when full grown but that didn't happen. She is only 6 lbs. at 16 months, much smaller than her parents or her six brothers.


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if he ended up on the smaller end like molly as long as he was healthy =D. i'm not going to lie, i enjoy how compact he is right now. it's so easy to take him places with me! i do feel a little bad that my vet thinks he should be 2x the size by now! haha


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't have the numbers on my first Hav, Ginny, but Griffin was 7 and a half pounds at 16 weeks and is 15 pounds now, at age 2. Seems pretty accurate to me!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sheba was almost exactly that weight at 16 weeks. She is now 8 months and weighs 7.3 pounds. I've always predicted that she will be 9 pounds when she is full grown. For some reason, I find it fascinating how our dogs vary in size. I don't think I 'm the only one! There are bigs and littles and in-betweens!


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

Hsusa said:


> Sheba was almost exactly that weight at 16 weeks. She is now 8 months and weighs 7.3 pounds. I've always predicted that she will be 9 pounds when she is full grown. For some reason, I find it fascinating how our dogs vary in size. I don't think I 'm the only one! There are bigs and littles and in-betweens!


Sheba is a total cutie! I'm super interested too. I'm really excited to know what Muthu is going to look like as an adult, in general. He has cute peach ears now that I think will probably fade out. It's so hard to imagine him being bigger and in a full coat. On one hand I think that if he ends up around 8 lbs that's only 4 more lbs..but double his current size!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I got Sassy at 20 weeks and she weighed 3.9 lbs when I took her to the vet. She's now 10 1/2 months old now and weighs around 6.5 lbs now. That's just an estimate I haven't had her weighed lately. I really love the size she is now I can scoop her up and walk off.


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Izzy was almost the same at 5.7 pounds at 16 weeks. Our vet didn't seem bothered by the average weight of her breed and was simply pleased that she was a healthy puppy and was growing at a consistent rate. My friend's hav was 4.4 pounds at 16 weeks and ditto the message from her vet.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

At 20 weeks my pup is 6lbs even


----------



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

Pippin weighed 7 lbs 6oz at 15.5 weeks. His mom weighs 7.5 lbs and dad weighs 13 lbs. I imagine Pippin will weigh a bit more than his dad when fully grown.


----------

